# Spinach Pesto Cheesecake



## kansasgirl (Dec 16, 2004)

Spinach Pesto Cheesecake
Crust:
3/4 c Fine dry breadcrumbs 
1/3 c Walnuts, pecans, or pinenuts, ground 
1/4 c Parmesan cheese, freshly grated 
1/3 c Butter, melted 
Filling:
1 c Spinach, fresh, coarsely chopped 
1/3 c Parmesan cheese, freshly grated 
1/4 c Walnut, pecan, or pine nut pieces 
1 clove Garlic, chopped 
Salt and pepper to taste
1/3 c Olive oil 
24 oz Cream cheese, softened 
3  Eggs 
1/4 c Milk 

Preheat oven to 300F
1.Combine the breadcrumbs, ground nuts, Parmesan cheese, and butter. Press into the bottom and 1 inch up the sides of a 9" springform pan. Set aside.
2.In a food processor bowl add spinach, Parmesan cheese, nut pieces, garlic, salt and pepper; process until smooth. With processor running, pour oil through food chute in a steady stream until mixture is blended and creamy.
3.Beat cream cheese at high speed of an electric mixer until light and fluffy. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Add milk and then spinach mixture, mixing well.
4.Pour mixture into prepared pan. Bake for about an hour or until center is just set but still slightly jiggle. Turn oven off, and let cheesecake rest in the oven with the door ajar for 1 hour. Cool on wire rack. Serve lukewarm or chilled.


----------



## Alix (Dec 16, 2004)

OK, just read all thru your recipes and just have to say...YUM! I am hungry just from reading them! Thanks for posting them. I think the spinach pesto one sounds the best. Any reviews from you on which you like best?


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 16, 2004)

So hard to say! I like them all for different reasons.  

I think the beer and cheedar one is great for parties, tailgating, etc.  I have not ever done a pretzel crust, but I think it would be fab!

The roquefort one is strong - you have to really like the taste. It is great, but maybe not for a whole meal.

The seafood one is so versatile! You can use any leftover cooked seafood and it is great. A bit like a seafood quiche in many ways.

I really like the crust for the spinach pesto one - nutty with parmesan - yum! Not too heavy either, so good for a light dinner with a simple salad. I think that one is good too with the addition of some sauteed mushrooms and onions in the filling. 

I would love to know if you make any of them and if you like them!


----------

